# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Italian Proverbs - 2

## samurai

Well, another very famous italian proverb. I tried a... russian translation, as possible as I could...  ::   Every gramatical correction and improvement will make me happy. 
It.: "*Tra moglie e marito, non mettere il dito!"*
RU: "*междy жены и мyжа, не клади ты свои палец".* 
One meaning: "Do not ever interfere within wife and husband' discussions"  
Ciao.  ::

----------


## Tairka

Well, a more accurate literal translation would be: *Междy женой и мyжем не клади ты свой палец...* (предлог "между" требует творительного падежа). Or even like this, to make a rhyme: "Междy мyжем и женой не клади ты палец свой"  ::  
But I'm afraid there is no exact equivalent in Russian that would be really widely used.  
The first proverb that came into my mind in this situation was "Милые бранятся - только тешатся" (a kind of "When the lovers qwarell, it's just for make fun"... But it doesn't talk about "moglie e marito" and doesn't imply somebody to interfere. 
I looked up in the dictionary and found this option: "Муж с женой ругайся, а третий не мешайся", which means quite the same as your Italian proverb, but I've never heard it in real life.   ::   
Of course, one could say "Свои собаки дерутся - чужая не мешай", but firstly the comparison to the fighting dogs is rather rude, and secondly it can refer to any quarell between close people, not necessarily between married couple. So again is not the very same thing...   ::

----------


## samurai

> Well, a more accurate literal translation would be: *Междy женой и мyжем не клади ты свой палец...*

 Ои...  ::   да, спасиьо.   

> Or even like this, to make a rhyme: "Междy мyжем и женой не клади ты палец свой"

 WOW, Tairka, great!!!  ::  Mi piace molto di piu' in russo che in italiano!!! (I like it much more in russian than in italian!!!)   

> But I'm afraid there is no exact equivalent in Russian that would be really widely used.

 I’m really fascinated by russian proverbs!!! However, I knew that this one could not exist in russian countries, just because… 
Ты знаешь... ету пословицу мы написали для итальянских (ужасных!) свекpовей и тёщ!    ::   ::

----------


## Тостер

Ok, two questions: 
1) What is "piu'?" were you trying to write "pi

----------


## samurai

> Ok, two questions:

 Ok, two answers: 
1) "pi

----------


## Тостер

Ah, sorry, my bad. I thought that that might be what had happened, but I wasn't sure.

----------


## Rounder22

[quote=samurai] 

> Ok, two questions:

 Ok, two answers: 
1) "pi

----------


## samurai

> since Italian is a major language and one of the romance languages.... why not a Italian Lounge?

 Hi Rounder.   ::   I’m very happy to post with you. I found that you’ve suggested the Administrators to open an Italian Lounge.  ::   Thank you very much for your interest and for having obtained that.  
I’m a native italian, and my passion for russian language grew up in the last year   :: .  Well, I hope that this lounge will have a lot of posts and that these forums increase curiosity and knowledge of italian language. However, I also know that not so many russian native people say to be interested in that, and it was a surprise to find here an italian lounge   ::  . You’re great, thanks.    

> how do i type the stress mark over the u?

 I think that the solutions could be: 1. To buy an italian keyboard and load the Windows italian characters set. 2. Use the command –Insert-, Symbol-. Here, among the Arial charachter set, you should find the italian stressed vowels 3. Make a copy-and-paste. Here following the italian characters:

----------


## Тостер

[code]

----------


## Rounder22

[quote=samurai] 

> since Italian is a major language and one of the romance languages.... why not a Italian Lounge?

 Hi Rounder.   ::   I’m very happy to post with you. I found that you’ve suggested the Administrators to open an Italian Lounge.  ::   Thank you very much for your interest and for having obtained that.  
I’m a native italian, and my passion for russian language grew up in the last year   :: .  Well, I hope that this lounge will have a lot of posts and that these forums increase curiosity and knowledge of italian language. However, I also know that not so many russian native people say to be interested in that, and it was a surprise to find here an italian lounge   ::  . You’re great, thanks.    

> how do i type the stress mark over the u?

 I think that the solutions could be: 1. To buy an italian keyboard and load the Windows italian characters set. 2. Use the command –Insert-, Symbol-. Here, among the Arial charachter set, you should find the italian stressed vowels 3. Make a copy-and-paste. Here following the italian characters:

----------


## Rounder22

[quote=Тостер][code]

----------

